# Jyden guillotine chopper



## zjll (Aug 16, 2016)

I understand it is perhaps only marginally woodworking tool. Foot operated, fixed 90 degree cut creating miter cuts in molding. I am reviving an old one and have some problems. If any one of you is familiar with this tool and would be able and willing to advise me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

